# United States - Georgia - Mt. Yonah



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

*United States - North Georgia - Mt. Yonah*

*Whats There:*
Beautiful views of the North Georgia Mountains. Rock Climbing, Nature in her full splendor. Also alot of folk weekend warriors from Atlanta who want to commune with nature for a day. The US Rangers practice rock climbing on her cliff faces. Must be reasonably fit, 1 to 2 hour hike, easy incline. Awesome during Autumn, go during the weekdays to avoid crowds. Winters are beautiful too, as large icycles will hang from the rocky outcrops. 

Mt. Yonah is the Cherokee word for Bear and also the name of a suicidal warrior brave who the mountian is named after.

*Getting There:*
Route one:
Follow this  map This one is a little tricky.. you can not drive up drive up Mt. Yonah because of residential by laws. The road is VERY VERY VERY easy to pass. Direct oposite to the entrance, there is the Train Museum owned by Jerry Springer (at least it was two years ago). The entrance is very unasumming, its a dirt road up on a hill with a closed gate. There is space for about 5 cars to park by the gate, just walk park there and walk up.

Route Two:
Hardly anyone goes this way: could'nt find a map for it 
take 129 North towards Helen. Turn right on Duncan Bridge Road. go about 7 K's down the road (past a man made lake, past Gourdcraft originals. turn right again at Mt. Yonah Scenic Estates. You'll come to a pseudo 3 way intersection there.. go straight until the road ends. start walking uphill/create your own trail. Wildlife galore, deer, turkey, raccoons etc. Just lovely.

Pictures:














*Notes:* 
This is for folks who are not adverse to walking to get to there intended photo shoot. I don't have the best shots here, they don't do the area justice. Its fab there!


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2004)

These are beautiful, Mark.   I should pull out my old pics of north GA, too....but I am lazy.


----------



## Quizbiz (Nov 14, 2004)

I live in Atl, and I just got back from a school trip in the north carolina mountains.

I havn't been to the mountains in north georgia though and it looks amazing.

Oh and one more thing, in hebrew Yonah means Dove as in the sign of peace and beauty. Just thought I should point that out.


----------



## angelikmermaid (Dec 19, 2004)

hey whats up? i use to live in georgia about 30miles from atl. about a year ago i moved  5 hours away to florida... i still go to georgia alot and stay for awhile. it would be nice to get to know you guys.

nice pics btw


----------



## RadialPrincess (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm a few hours south in Columbus, GA.  Would love to meet up with some of you sometime...


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 7, 2005)

if you guys are getting a geeeee-orga trip together, dont forget to let ole daddy(me) know. im only a couple hours away in south kakalaki.


md


----------

